# admin



## swbuckmaster01 (Jun 5, 2015)

Anyone know why I had to change my username??
this is lame!!
I want my original one back

you get a new phone and everything goes to heck!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Ha Ha! SW only has 2 posts now. What a newbie.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Did you reregister or just use a user name from 3 years ago. It shows that you registered this user name back in 2015 or was that the famous password fiasco? 

Besides that 

Welcome to the forum, I am sure that you will contribute a lot of great information and get a lot from us. 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

longbow said:


> Ha Ha! SW only has 2 posts now. What a newbie.


He is probably going to ask for help on a unit he's never hunted then never come back again.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

It will start with "I'm not wanting the location of your honey hole or anything but...."


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

What a newbie move.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I should hurry and register swbuckmaster02, swbuckmaster03 etc etc before they are all taken!


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

What a %$%#=ed up deal, let me tell ya......Uh...A majority of our members have had to re-register with a new name and password, including myself.

The good news is I can get your old account back. The bad news is that's only if I can get into the Admin section. The owners have made it difficult, if not (*^$ing impossible, for the Moderators and Administrators to perform their duties. 

Do I seem a little edgy lately?

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is gonna be my favorite thread.

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> The owners have made it difficult, if not (*^$ing impossible, for the Moderators and Administrators to perform their duties.
> .


I'm actually surprised now that this is a Canadian owned website, that they haven't tried to enforce some of the new Canadian free speech restrictions put in place by the Canadian Government.

-DallanC


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

wyogoob said:


> What a %$%#=ed up deal, let me tell ya......Uh...A majority of our members have had to re-register with a new name and password, including myself.
> 
> The good news is I can get your old account back. The bad news is that's only if I can get into the Admin section. The owners have made it difficult, if not (*^$ing impossible, for the Moderators and Administrators to perform their duties.
> 
> ...


Glad its not just us. The site I moderate has been sold twice recently and its been an administrative nightmare. Sometimes the credentials work and sometimes they don't. It sucks for the site.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

VS tried to buy one of my sites, I gave them a prompt "No thank you".


-DallanC


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Well there goes all your "cred" points!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I had to have the help of a Mod. to get back in and get my old name back. Thanks Goob for your help !


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Just 'cause you're now a newbie again, don't go thinking we'll be passin on any honey hole tips to ya.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> Just 'cause you're now a newbie again, don't go thinking we'll be passin on any honey hole tips to ya.


How do we know this is the real SW? ;-) It could be some clown imitating him that is trolling for honeyholes. He probably lucked into an expo tag and is planning his hunt.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> What a %$%#=ed up deal, let me tell ya......Uh...A majority of our members have had to re-register with a new name and password, including myself.
> 
> The good news is I can get your old account back. The bad news is that's only if I can get into the Admin section. The owners have made it difficult, if not (*^$ing impossible, for the Moderators and Administrators to perform their duties.
> 
> ...


Can I get a aaaaamen!!!~ :mod:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Catherder said:


> How do we know this is the real SW? ;-) It could be some clown imitating him that is trolling for honeyholes. He probably lucked into an expo tag and is planning his hunt.


Thats a good point, he should post some elk coordinates to prove its really him.

-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

The plus side to working on a Canadian website is that we are paid in maple syrup which has an exchange rate of diabetes.


----------



## swbuckmaster01 (Jun 5, 2015)

DallanC said:


> Thats a good point, he should post some elk coordinates to prove its really him.
> 
> -DallanC


Except when have you ever seen me post about elk. Land carp are not my thing ha ha. Im to fat and their too big


----------



## swbuckmaster01 (Jun 5, 2015)

come on BAX you help a UWN brother out


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

swbuckmaster01 said:


> Except when have you ever seen me post about elk. Land carp are not my thing ha ha. Im to fat and their too big


That is definitely the Real SW.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Don't get too worked up by these guys. They're just razzin' ya. Welcome to the forum!;-)


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Got it fixed jackasses

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

